# Competitive Trail Riding?



## MethowHorses25 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm thinking about trying CPR and would love some more info about it! What kind of horses are good for it? How expensive would it be? Thanks!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

What kind of horses are good? That's an interesting issue. First off, how far would you want to make it? You can climb to open _easiest_ with an Arab, due to the built in endurance factor and intelligence. However, our highest ranks are also full of TWH, SSH, QHs, Appys, Paints, mules... _Anything_ goes. The only things I would stay away from our heavy built horses (drafts and the like) and really big butted QHs, because they tend to get sore on mountain rides. Sky is the limit.

Expensive? Very. The rides I go to are usually over 300 miles away. Just fuel is expensive. You have to bring everything you need to survive a weekend -- most of your food, sometimes water... Entry fees are usually $80-100 for non-members.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MethowHorses25 said:


> I'm thinking about trying CPR and would love some more info about it! What kind of horses are good for it? How expensive would it be? Thanks!


 
I think from your avatar name that you are from the Methow Valley, no?
I live in Bellevue, so I know where the Methow is. Check into the Washington Backcountry Horsemen. they could put you in touch with folks do CTR. There's also the CTRA comp . trail riding assoc. organization and they do rides in Washinton. My friend just did one near here. Just a one day affair and entry was $50. So, not outrageous but the longer ones could get a bit pricey. But for days of fun? its' a bargain!

Wish I had a trailer, I'd be doing it all the time. I don't own, but lease a great Appy trail horse. From what I have seen, smarts and responsiveness to the rider are more important than endurance. You will be judged on the way you complete the various obstacles, not on your overall speed.


----------



## MethowHorses25 (Mar 29, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> I think from your avatar name that you are from the Methow Valley, no?
> I live in Bellevue, so I know where the Methow is. Check into the Washington Backcountry Horsemen. they could put you in touch with folks do CTR. There's also the CTRA comp . trail riding assoc. organization and they do rides in Washinton. My friend just did one near here. Just a one day affair and entry was $50. So, not outrageous but the longer ones could get a bit pricey. But for days of fun? its' a bargain!
> 
> Wish I had a trailer, I'd be doing it all the time. I don't own, but lease a great Appy trail horse. From what I have seen, smarts and responsiveness to the rider are more important than endurance. You will be judged on the way you complete the various obstacles, not on your overall speed.


Haha... I actually don't live in the Methow Valley (LOVE it there though) but I go over there a lot since I have relatives there! I live in Kirkland actually.
I'll definelty look up the different organizations that host CTR's and see what goes into it! Sounds like a lot of fun!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## MethowHorses25 (Mar 29, 2011)

Brighteyes said:


> What kind of horses are good? That's an interesting issue. First off, how far would you want to make it? You can climb to open _easiest_ with an Arab, due to the built in endurance factor and intelligence. However, our highest ranks are also full of TWH, SSH, QHs, Appys, Paints, mules... _Anything_ goes. The only things I would stay away from our heavy built horses (drafts and the like) and really big butted QHs, because they tend to get sore on mountain rides. Sky is the limit.
> 
> Expensive? Very. The rides I go to are usually over 300 miles away. Just fuel is expensive. You have to bring everything you need to survive a weekend -- most of your food, sometimes water... Entry fees are usually $80-100 for non-members.


I'm thinking of going pretty far with CTR but haven't done it before so I don't really know for sure. I love Arabs and QHs, Appys, etc so that'll work out great! Hopefully there'll be some rides close to me so it won't be as expensive to get there... haha. Thanks for the info!


----------

